
Google announces Gmail add-ones for developers - spacemanspiffy
http://sdtimes.com/google-announces-gmail-add-ons-developers/
======
blairanderson
Hello Mods please update link: [https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/do-
more-your-inbox-...](https://www.blog.google/products/g-suite/do-more-your-
inbox-gmail-add-ons/)

------
grzm
Discussion regarding announcement (99 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15543117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15543117)

------
amorphid
In the title, "add-ones" should be "add-ons".

